# kein Charakter-Update mehr seit dem Patch 2.1



## Iddrella (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Seit dem neuen Patch funktioniert bei mir die Aktualisierung meinen Charakteren durch Blasc nicht mehr. Die letzte Aktualisierung ist von 22.05...

Ich habe die neuste Version von Blasc installiert, alle Einstellungen in Blasc und WoW geprüft. Von dieser Seite ist alles OK. Beim Verlassen von WoW wird zwar angezeigt dass mein Profil erfolgreich aktualisiert worden ist, aber wenn ich ihn aufrufe, ist immer noch der Stand von 22.05...

Hat jemand das gleiche Problem wie ich?

Danke und Gruß.
Iddrella


----------



## amokfrosch (25. Mai 2007)

Ja, mein Update geht auch nicht und ständig bleibt nach dem beenden des Spiels Blasc beim FTP Upload hängen.


----------



## Esnaavaj (25. Mai 2007)

Iddrella schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Seit dem neuen Patch funktioniert bei mir die Aktualisierung meinen Charakteren durch Blasc nicht mehr. Die letzte Aktualisierung ist von 22.05...
> 
> ...



servus...
unter @ons bei der char-auswahl wieder den crafter akti4en (nach jedem neuen patch werden alle @ons deakti4t) also veraltete @ons laden & die entsprechenden "häkchen" verteilen...
so long;
Ongell Esnaa


----------



## Iddrella (25. Mai 2007)

Esnaavaj schrieb:


> servus...
> unter @ons bei der char-auswahl wieder den crafter akti4en (nach jedem neuen patch werden alle @ons deakti4t) also veraltete @ons laden & die entsprechenden "häkchen" verteilen...
> so long;
> Ongell Esnaa



Alle Blasc-Addons sind in WoW aktiviert, aber trotzdem wird nichts aktualisiert. Es liegt leider nicht daran...

Iddrella


----------



## Popsy83 (26. Mai 2007)

Jo, is bei mir auch so!! Alles is aktiviert, aber trotzdem is der Charakter noch auf dem Alten stand!!


----------



## Mr.Stone (26. Mai 2007)

Popsy83 schrieb:


> Jo, is bei mir auch so!! Alles is aktiviert, aber trotzdem is der Charakter noch auf dem Alten stand!!



Das gleiche auch bei mir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidoc (27. Mai 2007)

habe auch das gleiche Problem


----------



## Ataqué (28. Mai 2007)

Jepp...

Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch...

Jedesmal, wenn ich WoW beende, versucht der Client zu übertragen, aber schmiert dabei jedesmal ab...

Wäre allerdings auch mal ganz nett, wenn hier mal jmd. darauf antworten würde, weil sonst muss ich mich leider von BuffeD trennen...

MfG Ataqué


----------



## Kindara (29. Mai 2007)

Ist ja nicht so, als wenn das nicht schon letzte Woche gemeldet wurde.


----------



## Punky (29. Mai 2007)

Kindara schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, als wenn das nicht schon letzte Woche gemeldet wurde.



Habt ihr auch BLASC updated?

Ich schon und funktionert einwandfrei

Greetz, Punky


----------



## angrim wildhammer (29. Mai 2007)

Punky schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch BLASC updated?
> 
> Ich schon und funktionert einwandfrei
> 
> Greetz, Punky



Nunja, hab zwar auch die aktuellste Version, aber BLASC wehrt sich hartnäckig, meine neuen Ing. Baupläne zu aktualisieren, Inventar-und Rufänderungen werden allerdings angezeigt. Ich nehme mal an, das es sich dabei um ein DB-seitiges Problem handelt.


----------



## Plissken (29. Mai 2007)

angrim schrieb:


> Nunja, hab zwar auch die aktuellste Version, aber BLASC wehrt sich hartnäckig, meine neuen Ing. Baupläne zu aktualisieren, Inventar-und Rufänderungen werden allerdings angezeigt. Ich nehme mal an, das es sich dabei um ein DB-seitiges Problem handelt.




Gestern nochmal deinstalliert und neu installiert, kein Update!


----------



## Popsy83 (31. Mai 2007)

Bei mir funzt alles seit dem neuen Update!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plissken (31. Mai 2007)

Nach einer Stunde Addon-Gefummel konnte ich endlich den Problemverursacher mit BLASC auf meinem System (YMMV) ausfindig machen und eliminieren: ArcHUD.

Ich hatte noch eine ältere Version, die ohne Auffälligkeiten lief und sich auf sehr kuriose Weise mit dem BLASC-Client in den Haaren lag. Beim ersten Ausloggen wurde noch eine korrekte BLASCprofiler.lua geschrieben, danach nur noch ein File ohne Einträge, mit dem natürlich nichts upzudaten war.

Die Lösung scheint ein Update auf die Version vom 29.5. von ArcHUD zu sein, die auch hier bei BLASC verlinkt ist. Danach schrieb mein WoW wieder korrekte Profiler-LUAs. Vielleicht hilft das ja jemandem mit dem selben Problem weiter.


----------



## jamirro (31. Mai 2007)

Plissken schrieb:


> Nach einer Stunde Addon-Gefummel konnte ich endlich den Problemverursacher mit BLASC auf meinem System (YMMV) ausfindig machen und eliminieren: ArcHUD.
> 
> Ich hatte noch eine ältere Version, die ohne Auffälligkeiten lief und sich auf sehr kuriose Weise mit dem BLASC-Client in den Haaren lag. Beim ersten Ausloggen wurde noch eine korrekte BLASCprofiler.lua geschrieben, danach nur noch ein File ohne Einträge, mit dem natürlich nichts upzudaten war.
> 
> Die Lösung scheint ein Update auf die Version vom 29.5. von ArcHUD zu sein, die auch hier bei BLASC verlinkt ist. Danach schrieb mein WoW wieder korrekte Profiler-LUAs. Vielleicht hilft das ja jemandem mit dem selben Problem weiter.




habe kein arc hud drauf und hab blasc deinstalliert weil es mich nervt das es nicht läuft! ich hab es mit neuer version probiert, hacken war bei veralteten addon gesetzt und es lief trotzdem nicht. hab evt die probs seit vista.


----------



## Plissken (31. Mai 2007)

jamirro schrieb:


> habe kein arc hud drauf und hab blasc deinstalliert weil es mich nervt das es nicht läuft! ich hab es mit neuer version probiert, hacken war bei veralteten addon gesetzt und es lief trotzdem nicht. hab evt die probs seit vista.




Schalte mal alle veralteten Addons aus, sofern sie sich nicht auf eine 2.10-konforme Version updaten lassen. Da liegt vermutlich der Hund begraben.


----------



## Veyilla016 (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo,ich hab kein ArcHud und veraltete Addons hab ich auch garkeine...

Der versucht immer die Daten zu übertragen aber dann steht unten Keine Daten zum Übertragen vorhanden oder so ähnlich


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2007)

Veyilla016 schrieb:


> Hallo,ich hab kein ArcHud und veraltete Addons hab ich auch garkeine...
> 
> Der versucht immer die Daten zu übertragen aber dann steht unten Keine Daten zum Übertragen vorhanden oder so ähnlich



Das passiert eigentlich nur, wenn der BLACSProfiler in WoW nicht für die gewünschten Charaktere aktiviert ist.


----------



## Varyn (4. Juni 2007)

Ich hab das Problem das er bei mir immer sagt das nix geändert wurde etc obwohl ich meinen main char transferiert habe und er hier bei buffed immer noch auf dem alten server angezeigt wird -.-


----------

